

This is what a female engineer looks like - joubert
http://qz.com/403466/this-is-what-a-female-engineer-looks-like/

======
HashHishBang
It seems a bit strange that with all the hate the term "brogrammer" tends to
garner, this article has chosen to go with the term "wogrammer" for female
engineers.

Seems counter-productive.

